# Pacolet River, Sunday - 10/18/09



## USSWormy (Oct 21, 2009)

Ventured down to the River with my buddy Sunday for a little Bass fishing. Pretty coolish at about 7:30 am, as you can see by the garb. But, had a pretty decent 1/2 day with 5LM (2 dinks), 1 Spot and a 2 1/2lb. White Bass. All caught on Jig and Plastic with the exception of the White Bass which was caught on a Crankbait.
Weather was Sunny, low 50's, wind with gusts up to 25mph. Water temp was 63 and stained from the recent rains. Biggest LM was 8 lb. Had a great time as usual......

1st fish was a Spot,






Then the Big un', 8 pounder,









Then a smaller LM....





Gonna go after work today, try to see if they are receptive to this jigs again....
Tight lines folks......


----------



## Captain Ahab (Oct 21, 2009)

WOW - nice fish

Wormy Jigs I hope :mrgreen:


----------



## USSWormy (Oct 21, 2009)

Thanks Cap, no...... using the Eakins Jewel Finesse jigs.... and Netbait trailers..


----------



## jigster60 (Oct 21, 2009)

=D> =D> =D> SWEET...JIGGY


----------



## Zum (Oct 21, 2009)

Nice job on the catching.


----------



## alumacraftjoe (Oct 21, 2009)

NICE!!! Big spot too!


----------

